# How do you clean stitches?



## bob13bob (Sep 7, 2009)

so my cat received surgery to close a wound and has stitches. the vet, through broken englished described cleaning it, not to let it scab over. It was unclear to me. Anyone have any advice or links I can get more info?

Thanks

I tried searching for "clean stitches" on here, no results.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Where is this wound located? If it's in a spot your cat can clean, the cat will lick it and keep it clean. When Fergie had her belly cut open for intestinal surgery, she was able to reach each of her sixteen stitches and keep them clean herself. I only interfered if it looked like she was biting at them, but she made it ten days before that and at that point the stitches were ready to come out.


----------



## bob13bob (Sep 7, 2009)

they are near her anus, the anal gland. I was instructed to keep a collar on her, so self cleaning not an option.


----------



## ogdred (Apr 7, 2009)

When my parents' cat had surgery they were instructed to gently clean off any dried blood with a warm, moist cloth and apply neosporin. Generally I don't think that cleaning is necessary, but the location might make a difference (area that is obviously prone to bacteria). Neosporin should do the trick for you--it's safe, gentle, and will keep the area clean and moisturized.


----------

